# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Vivarium setup?

## Zzgs

I want to start keeping poison dart frogs so bad. This is my first time with a vivarium though, and I don't completely understand the concept. Could somebody please explain the basics in setting them up? I could use either a 10 or 30 gallon (former) fish tank and I plan on buying just one frog. Thank you!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Hello and welcome to Frog Forum.
Take your time and learn as much as possible first  :Smile: 

build 1st 
then buy the frog(s)
to mention a few:        Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Poison Dart Frog Caresheets
then quarantine the frog(s) 
then the frog(s) can enjoy their new home

http://www.frogforum.net/section/vivarium-articles-114/ 

For the sake of saving time   :Wink:  , here are a few additional good links:

How to set up a living vivarium for poison dart frogs

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Search Results » vivarium

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Construction 101

the above retailers all sell supplies

ie....... Poison Dart Frog Vivarium Supplies | Josh's Frogs

How To Setup a Poison Dart Frog Terrarium or Vivarium - YouTube

Lynn

----------


## Zzgs

Exactly what everything I was looking for. Thanks for the help!

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Just a litt more FYI
Most poison dart frogs prefer to being in groups.

So reading the care sheet of the particular of frog you want is pretty critical.

----------


## Lynn

> Exactly what everything I was looking for. Thanks for the help!


Your welcome !

----------


## Zzgs

> Just a litt more FYI
> Most poison dart frogs prefer to being in groups.
> 
> So reading the care sheet of the particular of frog you want is pretty critical.


I plan on buying auratus dart frog(s), as that is the only species that is sold at a local pet store.

----------

